# got my cougar back from the shop



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

right at 8 feet long and over 170 lbs


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice cat!!

I'm moving this post out of "Big Game" to "Other Kinds of Animals"


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mack looks good! what unit did it come from? Also who did your work?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

gary durfee out of grantsville did the work and the tom came of the vernon unit gary and shawn anderson were two of the houndsman infolved in the chase


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gary is a nice guy I met him last year for the first time. That is a big cat! Congrats on the trophy! 

Were you the one who had the overnight chase last year if i remember correct?

I have a couple of question for you. I will pm you in a bit if thats ok.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

mack pm sent!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

They did a great job congrats. 8)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks great and congrats again! I'll have to stop by sometime and see it in person.
Let us know when the magazine story comes out.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

trophy hunter should be running the story in sept issue and yeah that was the overnighter alot of the locals were talking about


----------

